# Medical Cover..so confused-please advise



## lom (Mar 15, 2012)

Another thread from me...

I really need to get medical cover for me and my family (partner & daughter)
I have never had to look into things like this before (really miss the NHS!)
I find it very daunting to be honest and struggle very much finding dummy proof info online!
I have looked at comparison sites but really don't know what I am looking for!
Are there any independent medical cover advisers I can go and see to seek advice (in somerset west) 
Do you recommend any specific companies/plans that work for you? What to stay away from? How much are you paying??
I can't really afford to throw a lot into medical cover but at the same time I need that peace of mind that we are covered for the majors..

Just this month I have had to take my daughter twice to the pediatrician (ADD test etc) and that has set me back R1600 for only two short sessions. 
2 trips to the GP (very bad case of the flu) which was R600 per session (with medication)
I really need to get my daughter some dental attention asap and I would like to start planning a pregnancy very soon...
And then its the regular check ups etc... 
I am starting to get really worried about how this will all work!

Oh and somebody told me that medical covers will only cover you for major things a year after you sign up and that includes pregnancy! Does that mean I need to stay on a medical plan for a year before I can even consider it? (Please tell me that is not true )

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there,
We are also finding medical cover confusing and miss the nhs! 
We are with momentum health, which was sorted out by the college that I'm studying at. We pay R463 each a month, but that might be a special deal for students, I'm not sure. 
We have found it ok, but there's a lot that isn't covered and we've had student friends who have had problems with things not being covered, such as physiotherapy etc. Also the doctor keeps telling us momentum is not very good and we should ditch it... 

But then we looked into other companies and they were significantly more expensive, I'll be interested to hear other people's advice too...

On the pregnancy thing, as far as I understand it, it just means they won't cover you if you are already pregnant when you take the cover out. But I'm not sure.


----------

